# Invalid Product Key for Windows XP...but it's not!



## Jo777 (Sep 24, 2005)

I just reformated the hardrive on my home computer. When I go to install Windows XP Home Edition, when I type in the product key it tells me the product key is invalid. I know the product key is not invalid! It just won’t work, know matter what I do. :4-dontkno


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

if the key you are typing in comes from the packaging of the cd you are using, then it should be working fine.

is it possible you accidentally grabbed the jewel case for someone else's xp cd, and they have yours?

i am assuming this is an original, so you shouldn't be having trouble reading it, so we'll rule that one out...


if it's a copy, then you should know better than to ask on a microsoft partner site.

otherwise, if this is an original xp cd, and you have the correct packaging for it, then there literally is no reason the key wouldn't work, unless you typed it in wrong.

you will probably have to call microsoft, and talk to them about buying a new key.

i wish there was more i could say about it, but we don't have any way of helping you get a new key, and we don't have any way of helping you bypass the key.

on the other hand, if you are holding a 100% genuine xp cd, and it's in it's original case, and the key written on it doesn't work, you might be able to send it to microsoft for a replacement.

it makes me wonder greatly how in the world you installed it last time.


----------



## Bonk (Sep 11, 2005)

You can phone Microsoft and tell them and get a activation number it doesn't take long this happens all the time.


Go Here and find your country for the number

EDIT: sorry forgot the numbers


http://www.microsoft.com/licensing/resources/vol/numbers.mspx


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

Bonk said:


> You can phone Microsoft and tell them and get a activation number it doesn't take long this happens all the time.
> 
> 
> Go Here and find your country for the number


activation numbers are not the same as installation keys.

without a proper installation key, you can't even install far enough to need to activate.

so, an activation number won't help here.


----------



## Jo777 (Sep 24, 2005)

*confused too huh?*

You all sound just about as confused as me. It's not the original XP disk I used to install it the first time. It's a BRAND NEW disk, I still have the packaging it came with and the product key it came with. I guess I'll have to call microsoft or something. I thought it was the computer some how and not actually an "Invalid Product Key".
Thanks anyway... If there are any other ideas I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

Jo777 said:


> You all sound just about as confused as me. It's not the original XP disk I used to install it the first time. It's a BRAND NEW disk, I still have the packaging it came with and the product key it came with.


i do apologize for sounding confused, but i cannot see into your house, and with the information you provided to us, i did not know it was a newly purchased disc. if you want an answer based on certain information, you have to give us that information.




Jo777 said:


> I guess I'll have to call microsoft or something. I thought it was the computer some how and not actually an "Invalid Product Key".
> Thanks anyway... If there are any other ideas I would greatly appreciate it


there's not really any way the computer could have an error that would cause this. (unless your shift key was stuck, for example.) 

about the only thing left is to call microsoft like you said, and tell them you are raging mad that this brand new cd doesn't work with the key provided.

for what it's worth, these cd's are mass produced, probably in some terribly cramped factory, and i wouldn't doubt that someone had accidentally included the wrong key.


----------



## Jo777 (Sep 24, 2005)

*One more ?*

1st of all thnx so much for your concern, sorry for the mix-up. One last thing...Do u know if there is a way for me to contact microsoft about this online, because I dont have a home phone and my husband is at work with our cell phone. I would really like to take care of this now if possible.
Maybe microsoft.com?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

there might be something at microsoft.com, but i've never personally looked for it.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Jo777 said:


> . I would really like to take care of this now if possible.
> Maybe microsoft.com?


It will take days trying to email them.


----------



## Jo777 (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yes!!*

Ok I figured it out, doesnt make a whole lot of sense but it worked so I'm happy.
I'm not exactly sure what website I found it at, but I found this keyfinder software and downloaded it onto my laptop (computer I am using now until home pc is back up and running) when I installed it, it popped up with the product key for this computer. 
So I decided to tease myself by trying on the pc, completely not expecting it to work.... I bet u can guess, IT WORKED!
I dont understand exactly why but it worked and at this point that's what really matters to me. :sayyes:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

yes, you probably found jellybean keyfinder.


i am required to point out that even if you own two legal copies of xp, (the one that you bought and the laptop's xp) you are only supposed to use each key once.

so, what you are doing borders on illegal.

although, jellybean will allow you to change the key as well.

on your desktop, fire up jellybean, and take the key that isn't working, and type it into jellybean.

then, regardless of if the key wants to work, your pc will be using the key that legally belongs to it.

it's still going to be best for you to hash this out with microsoft.


----------



## Jo777 (Sep 24, 2005)

*I honestly did not know that.*

Yes, your right it was jellybean. Kinda cool how that keyfinder works though, and it's really fast about it too. 
Anyways, Im so glad that you informed me about it being illegal to use a product key more than once, because I was totally unaware. I've never had to reformat a hardrive, or re-install windows or anything like that, until now. So at this point it is obviously pretty important for me to be aware of something like that. THNX! 
I took your advice about using the keyfinder to change the key on my pc to the original one and it worked. Which is a good thing. :wave: 

Oh, by the way... Now that this thread has pretty much been resolved and there is really nothing more to be said, is it my responsibility to make that known or get rid of the thread? If so, how?
Once again, THANKS so much for everything!


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i can close it so noone comes in and tries to add illegal advice to the end of this.


----------

